# Water Hardness Tests



## Dallah (Jan 31, 2015)

Does anyone know who to get a water hardness test from Sage? I've bought a SDB second hand and need to set the hardness. I know the water in Manchester is quite soft whereas London, where it came from, is quite hard. The test kit doesn't appear in the morning online Sage parts store.


----------



## 7877 (Aug 14, 2014)

Just give sage a call. I would be surprised if they aren't able to send you any.


----------



## Dallah (Jan 31, 2015)

thanks


----------



## Dallah (Jan 31, 2015)

Dave at Coffee Classics sent me out a test strip for free. I know its a very low cost item, but the fact they went to the trouble to do it speaks volumes I think. I'm less worried about the future servicing and support for the machine and it all comes down to the cost for posting a large letter and a £1 water testing strip.

Thanks Dave.


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

You can get info about your water from http://www.unitedutilities.com/waterquality.aspx pop your postcode in and it gives you info about it.

In general the water is great in Manchester. I borrowed a testing kit from someone on these forums, you added one drop at a time until you see a colour change. I can't remember exactly what the drops referred to, but it was as soft as could be, one drop and it changed colour.


----------



## Dallah (Jan 31, 2015)

The Manchester water is so soft that it didn't even register on the hardness test provided. I was sure that was the case prior to testing but wanted to be doubly sure before changing the water hardness setting on the SDB. I wonder if it will ever tell me to descale the machine. I bet I will descale it long before it ever actually needs it.


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

You would be hard pressed to find a kettle in manchester with any scale in it at all. There is meant to be an 'optimal' mineral content for making espresso, people favour Tesco Ashbeck which is marginally higer in most of its mineral content than Manchester tap water.

http://www.buckscc.gov.uk/media/137448/food_water_survey.pdf


----------



## NickdeBug (Jan 18, 2015)

Thought as much! You're all soft op North.

Hard as anything down here in the Cotswolds


----------



## Dallah (Jan 31, 2015)

NickdeBug said:


> Thought as much! You're all soft op North.
> 
> Hard as anything down here in the Cotswolds


Shandy drinker


----------



## johnealey (May 19, 2014)

If the shandy were made from Cotswold water you'd be face down in the gutter! 

John


----------



## johnealey (May 19, 2014)

My Wife looked at the Ashbeck bottle and informed me that comes from Cumbria. Always thought Lake district Cumbrian water tasty.

Learn something new every day !

John


----------

